# USB 3.0 header to USB 2.0 header adapter??



## DuckieHo

USB 3.0 pinouts are a superset of USB 2.0.

Basically, you want a USB 2.0 plug to go into a USB 3.0 header? Instead of adapting the header, adapt the plug.

$5 http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-2-0-9Pin-9P-Housing-male-TO-Motherboard-USB-3-0-20pin-Female-cable-adaptor-/290738828189?pt=US_USB_Cables_Hubs_Adapters&hash=item43b162739d


----------



## Wingdinger

But that's a USB 2 to USB 3 adapter. I need it the other way around...


----------



## Wingdinger

Here's what I want to use...  Problem is, one of those plugs needs to go into a USB 3.0 header...


----------



## NateST

Some Asus board come with those maybe you can find someone to sell you them.


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wingdinger*
> 
> Here's what I want to use...  Problem is, one of those plugs needs to go into a USB 3.0 header...


My bad.... you mean this?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-3-0-Motherboard-20-Pin-Header-Female-to-2x-USB-A-Type-Male-Adapter-GC-U28-/270987959192?pt=US_USB_Cables_Hubs_Adapters&hash=item3f18241b98#ht_500wt_969

plus this

http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-2-0-Female-2-Ports-to-USB-Header-Motherboard-Cable-/320939018371?pt=US_Motherboard_CPU_Combos&hash=item4ab974c883#ht_1508wt_1186


----------



## Wingdinger

That would almost work. But the second adapter would need male plugs to work. The USB cables also have female ends.


----------



## Wingdinger

I can't believe there's no adapter to change this... To this...


----------



## Jaguarbamf

What slot is available on your motherboard?


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wingdinger*
> 
> That would almost work. But the second adapter would need male plugs to work. The USB cables also have female ends.


Solved it!









USB 3.0 19-pin Male Header

=> USB 3.0 Female Plug => 2x USB 2.0 A-Type Male Plugs
http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-3-0-Motherboard-20-Pin-Header-Female-to-2x-USB-A-Type-Male-Adapter-GC-U28-/270987959192?pt=US_USB_Cables_Hubs_Adapters&hash=item3f18241b98#ht_500wt_969

=> 2x USB 2.0 A-Type Female Plug => USB 2.0 9-pin Female
http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-2-0-Female-2-Ports-to-USB-Header-Motherboard-Cable-/320939018371?pt=US_Motherboard_CPU_Combos&hash=item4ab974c883#ht_1508wt_1186

=> USB 2.0 9-pin Male-to-Male
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Motherboard-USB-2-0-male-female-female-female-Extension-Cord-Cable-8pins-/170889888435?_trksid=p2045573.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D27%26meid%3D1071665360866180832%26pid%3D100033%26prg%3D1011%26rk%3D1%26

=> USB 2.0 9-pin Female Header


----------



## Wingdinger

Cool. That should work.







Hopefully all those adapters and connections won't degrade signal integrity... Just curious, will that operate at USB 3 speeds or not?


----------



## theonedub

Well, if you wanted to just use the last bracket for 2 USB 3.0 ports, I am selling a USB 3.0 bracket from an ASUS board (as a member mentioned earlier).

http://www.overclock.net/t/1285793/asus-usb3-0-pci-bracket/0_50


----------

